# Replacing driver side mirror



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok so my altima needs a lot of work. Mainly body work. My driver side mirror needs to be fixed (again). I wondered if I could just get some of that mighty putty stuff and stick it back on, or if it would be better just to buy a new mirror and have a body shop attach it for me. What do you guys think?


----------



## illig (Feb 22, 2009)

putting on a mirror is very simple... it's 3 nuts and one plug, behind the trim piece.... you can also find them very cheaply on Ebay (~ $40)

it's really not worth it to epoxy it or whatever


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Try going to a junk yard. That way you learned more stuff and gain more experince , without having to worry about breaking something. Like mentioned before it's something really simple, which others charge you a lot to fix.


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm just not very knowledgable in terms of car parts. I'd love to learn though, but I don't want to break something else on my car. I'd much rather have the guarantee of a body shop so that if THEY break it, they're liable for it lol. But it really doesn't look that difficult. A friend's dad tried superglue once (how ghettofabulous is that), but only because his epoxy was so outdated that it no longer sticked and would bounce off the payment. Yea that was funny to watch. I need my window fixed eventually too. Sometimes I feel like my car is falling apart. Maybe I should just trade it in now? LOL.


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

Bump: Anybody know any decent junkyards in the Birmingham, AL metro area?


----------

